# First show of the season today



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Let the fun begin! Good luck and have a great time.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Clean run on flags. Don't know standing yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Have FUN Phly! I sure wish there was nice green grass like that where I live.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Our tack area in a stock trailer. Its not finished, want to mount saddle racks and holders for headstalls. In between runs so killin time. 

Daughter was 2sec out of the money....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh nooooooooooo! So whats next?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Barrels. Barrels is her game, so hopefully....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Tell her good luck!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks! I will. 









Found out they scored flags even if they didn't stick the second bucket. To me that's not a clean run! Never ever have I seen a run scored unless it was clean. She'd had won if they only scored clean runs :/ they just added 10sec to missed buckets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I would be talking to someone about that. Does not seem right to me!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> I would be talking to someone about that. Does not seem right to me!


I did, was told its a fun show. I don't see how making the best run and not placing is fun, but can't argue with em. 

She ran exhibition, did pretty well. First barrel a lil wide, but clean and quick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Clean run in barrels. Just outta the money again. 8th outta 20. But her and her pony are getting back into the swing of things. Keyhole next..... She won keyhole here last year, open class
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Any updates???


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got home. She didn't WIN anything today. But we did do the ribbon race together. Totally worth every dollar today cost, we did ok till she went wide around the barrel and we broke the ribbon. 

All in all it was a good day, 

I got tons of pictures, If y'all wanna see em. But I'm off to bed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Fun is the name of the game! And of course we want to see pictures.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, pictures

Arena shots
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Killin time between runs
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

And my favorite part of the day, ridin with my girl
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Family time, memories,make a wonderful day. Hope you can do it again!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love her pink boots, she is a sweetheart!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks! I love to ride with her, that was our first time racing together. And the first time the grey horse has ever been in an arena. She jumped the start on me, but max had plenty of motor to catch up quick. He turned the barrel super tight, which neither of us expected, and she got too wide. Oh we'll, it was a blast and we laughed the whole time! Well definitely do it again, I think we'll do rescue race together at the next rodeo. 

Yeah them pink boots got a story behind em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ Um do tell????


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the pics, your daughter is adorable! She is pretty lucky, I have to literally drag my dad out by the horses and beg for him to pet my horse lol. 

She looks so happy in all of the pictures, she has a huge smile on her face. Glad you guys had a good time!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Um do tell????


Ok, she had a boot blow out, it happens, the girl wears em 24/7. So her and momma take off to a boot and saddle shop an hour away. Again, no big deal. Their gone a good long time, maybe a few hours after I told the wife how to get there the back way. Then the call comes, she's got a flat! I drive our duallly an hour each way rescue mission. Ok, now were a lot into gas. Then two days later, wearing said pink boots, she kicks the fricking mirror outta the duallly riding between the trucks! 
Them boots cost gas there, then my gas there, a mirror, and now her left one is scuffed from the mirror!
Them boots seem like trouble. The spur ledge won't hold her spurs right either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Haileyyy said:


> I love the pics, your daughter is adorable! She is pretty lucky, I have to literally drag my dad out by the horses and beg for him to pet my horse lol.
> 
> She looks so happy in all of the pictures, she has a huge smile on her face. Glad you guys had a good time!


Thank you. She loves to ride and when we can do it as a family it really makes her happy. Which in turn makes my whole life worth while
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

